# Handyvertrag- Was wird benötigt?



## malborohater (27. April 2010)

Liebe buffed Community,

wollte mal wissen ob man sonst noch was braucht auser seinen Personalausweis und ein Alter von 18 Jahren, um einen Handyvertrag selber abzuschließen.

Daran denk ich wie zb. Nachweis eines gesicherten Einkommens oder dergleichen. Oder ist das dem Mobilfunkanbieter eher schnuppe? Hauptsache sie bekommen das Geld irgendwie...?


----------



## Smeal (27. April 2010)

Geld.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. April 2010)

Gehalt nachweiß

Perso

Konto

und geld 

p.s

man muss immer gut überlegen ob sich ein handyvertrag sich lohnt ja/nein


----------



## malborohater (27. April 2010)

ok, da ich selber noch nich arbeite aber eine Waisenrente bekomme auf mein Konto sollte das gehn oder?


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. April 2010)

warum gehts du nicht in den nexten HANDYSHOP und fragst nach ob es reich ja oder nein


----------



## malborohater (27. April 2010)

mhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wollt das unbedingt wissen ... und zocken macht mich immer fauler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jainza (27. April 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Gehalt nachweiß



naja nicht unbedingt, als ich meinen Vertrag bei Eplus gemacht habe hat das keinen interessiert. Hängt aber wohl auch vom Vertrag ab, für schlappe 10€ im Monat machen die sich die Mühe wohl nicht, sondern glauben einfach, dass man es bezahlen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. April 2010)

ne saubere Schufa auch!

Denke dran, dass du dich vertraglich meist für zwei Jahre bindest.
Solltest du mit den monatlichen Gebühren entsprechend in den Rückstand kommen, ist der Anbieter berechtigt, deinen Vertrag zu kündigen und die noch offenen monatlichen Gebühren bis zum Ende der ursprünglichen Laufzeit als Schadenersatz bei dir geltend zu machen.
Sollte dein Vertrag wegen Geldmangel platzen, landest du damit sofort in der Schufa und hast bei der Wohnungssuche bzw. bei weiteren Handyverträgen üble Probleme.

Drum würde ich dir eher ne Prepaidkarte empfehlen, da kann nix pasieren wenn die Kohle mal knapp ist.


----------



## slipa44 (3. November 2018)

Hallo,


ich habe deine Frage gelesen und ich möchte dir helfen. Hast du schon einen Handyvertrag gefunden? Suchst du noch nach einem Anbieter? Falls ja, dann habe ich einen Tipp für dich.


Ich habe auch vor kurzem nach einem Handyvertrag gesucht. Doch er sollte günstige Telefonate ins Ausland beinhalten. Weil ich die ganze Zeit ins Ausland telefoniere und meine Rechnung zu hoch war. Doch kein Anbieter hatte so ein Angebot. Bis ich eines Tages im Netz auf die Seite ***. Das Beste ist, das hier die besten Angebote zu besten Preisen angeboten werden. Seitdem ich bei ihnen bin, sind meine Rechnung niedriger. Besuch doch mal ihre Homepage.


Mit lieben Grüssen!


----------



## Tikume (4. November 2018)

Wenn er es nach 8 Jahren noch nicht geschafft hat das zu machen, dann ist das Handy wohl seine geringste Sorge.


----------



## Aun (4. November 2018)

vllt will er ja eine frischen vertrag für diablo immortal? um dann sein koto zu strapazieren usw ^^


----------

